# New to this



## fishninmysoul (Jan 30, 2013)

I have a couple of questions about freshwater fishing. One, what's the easiest way to see if a pond where I live is holding any kind of fish, even if they are bream. Two, do these dough baits work on them? I'm new to freshwater fishing and would appreciate any info on this matter. I might as well take advantage of the water that's around me when I can't make it to the sand.


----------



## deeptracks (Oct 2, 2007)

get you some wigglers and can pole and put it out there for starters....throw some cat food out in the water, etc, etc


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

just about everything in freshwater will eat nightcrawlersgo toss one out on a bobber 4-6 ft from the surface if theres bream or just about any other panfish you should find out. and if that doesnt work try a nightcrawler on bottom, that should get the attention of any ctfish that might be there. and if there are any critters (frogs mice lizards crawfish or bugs) that are thick in that area find something to imitate them, or if law allows catch some and use them for bait.


----------



## missplaced_idahoan (Feb 2, 2013)

and ive never had any luck with dough baits, they just make a big mess. night crawlers, crickets, grasshoppers, and crawdads were usually my go to baits for freshwater. cuz im cheap and dont like to buy bait and those are all pretty easy critters to come by.


----------

